

Ask HN: An inexpensive, reliable DNS solutions? - satyajit

Would you guys choose to run a DNS server on your domain or get a 3rd party (such as DynDNS or EasyDNS) to provide the solution? If so, why?
If latter, do any of you have a recommendation of an inexpensive, reliable service?
======
oldgregg
Avoid DNS if at all possible.

I've used these guys for years, simple and really reliable:
<http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/s0306/price/dns.html>

More recently, Godaddy (and I'm sure other registrars?) includes DNS hosting
for free-- It's a crappy interface, but simple and gets the job done.

